# Anyone had this injury - Penile trauma?



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been mountain biking for more than 10 years and just recently been progressing through small jumps. 

Earlier this week I worked up to taking a jump off a rock that finished with about a 4 foot drop. It was on the 4th day of a Lake Tahoe biking trip, and at the end of a long day of riding. Unfortunately, I had my weight too far back on the bike. Upon landing I slammed my crotch down hard on the rear wheel. After a couple minutes of testicle pain, I thought I was good to go. I headed down the Corral trail, and by the end, I noticed blood on my shorts, coming out of my penis.

To make a longer story short, I must have slammed my penis on the seat post or frame as well. I cut the trip short and drove 4 hours home to go the emergency department. They did a retrograde urethrogram (where they inject contrast into your penis and take an xray). I was diagnosed with an injury to my urethra in my penis.

They put in a catheter (to reduce the risk of stricture formation) and I'll need to have that in for at least 2 weeks, with a pee bag strapped to my leg. A stricture is when the urine canal (urethra) constricts and obstructs flow, which can happen during healing and scarring. They put in the catheter (tube) so that hopefully you can heal properly around the catheter. 

What a freak accident, I haven't heard of this injury from other riders before. I'll be grateful if I heal well with no complications, but I won't be riding or doing any exercise for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

you've got all my sympathy & hope for a total recovery. that is one of those nightmare scenarios. best of luck


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Can’t believe I read that whole post. Holy cow, some subjects are best left in the dark! 😬


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Can't believe I read that whole post. Holy cow, some subjects are best left in the dark!


Not at all. It was brave of him to post it. There must be thousands of men living with penis injuries who keep quiet about it. If you think about, people loose arms, legs and any other parts of their bodies so it stands to reason that some have no penis. They just don't tell you.

For example, mine is very small but there is no way I would tell anyone that!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Props for posting! Not an easy read for us ball carrying members. Hope all heals without any issues.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Reminds me of the time I about disintegrated my left nut on my banana seat back in 1971 (about 5yrs old)... went off a jump and slammed really hard to flat. Landed on the front end of the banana seat. You know, the tip. Completely bent that sucka down with my nuts. I swear my left one is still in pieces.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

OUCH...hope things heal well for you. I'm considering wearing a cup from now on!


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not all embarrassed about the injury, maybe I'm less squeamish because I work in the medical field. More embarrassed about my bad jumping technique. 

I'm also wondering if there are cycling shorts with some more padding or protection.

I'm definitely feeling better after 5 days of healing. It still sucks that I can't do any exercise for at least another week. I'm missing out on some prime riding conditions.

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeowwwch- hope all goes well with the recovery.

Many years ago I was riding on a path and two ladies would not move over. As I went around them on the grass, my rear wheel went into a hole and I slammed the middle/front of my crotch quite hard on the saddle.

When I got home and relived myself, noticed a blood in my urine and immediately went to the doc. He said it was most likely tissue damage and to take it easy for a few weeks. Healed up fine over a few months but I had maybe ~6 mos of pain when the tackle was "in play" shall we say


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Man, get well soon!


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

I finally got the catheter removed this week, after 3 weeks of hell between my legs. I did a mellow ride and am working my way back. It might be a little while until I have my full confidence back.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Try to keep both tires in contact with ground from now on...........


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very wise words. I hope I can heed them...



tom tom said:


> Try to keep both tires in contact with ground from now on...........


----------



## Jnahary (6 mo ago)

Dopaminer_09 said:


> I've been mountain biking for more than 10 years and just recently been progressing through small jumps.
> 
> Earlier this week I worked up to taking a jump off a rock that finished with about a 4 foot drop. It was on the 4th day of a Lake Tahoe biking trip, and at the end of a long day of riding. Unfortunately, I had my weight too far back on the bike. Upon landing I slammed my crotch down hard on the rear wheel. After a couple minutes of testicle pain, I thought I was good to go. I headed down the Corral trail, and by the end, I noticed blood on my shorts, coming out of my penis.
> 
> ...


I know that this is an old post, but I experienced exactly the same thing a few days ago to the point that it has put me off the whole sport entirely. I have been biking for just over 10 years so I have plenty of experience and a fair amount of injuries too but nothing like this! I hit a nice jump line I have done a few times before. It was a few jumps in to it when I went for one but leant a bit too far back. I landed on the rear tyre and either crushed my left testicle in between the underneath of the saddle and the tyre... I think, or the tyre kept on rolling and crushed it between the tyre and the frame, I'm not too sure Which. I stopped riding in pain for a few minutes and then carried on to the fire road to check and take a pee. Low and behold, out came some blood before the urine and it stung quite a lot as well. I went straight to the accident and emergency about an hour's drive away in fear and panic until I got seen to. Fortunately, they gave me the all clear and sent me home. I am not going to go in to any more detail but it is heavily bruised and still stings when I pee but it is healing quite quickly. I am still going to go for a check up this week.
I love the sport and can not imagine what I'd do without it but I really do not want it to happen again. Fractured wrists, collar bone and leg injuries I don't like but I can deal with. The risk of not being able to have more children I could not. If any one does read this, then i would advise to just think twice before progressing and or wear FULL protective gear. And if no one reads this then i guess it does just help me to put it in to words as it was an extremely scary experience that I would not wish on anyone.


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey. Sorry to hear about that injury. It was really gnarly for me. At the risk of unsettling you, I'll let you know what I learned from the experience. Did they do a retrograde urethrogram in the emergency room? That's the test that can definitively say whether you injured your urethra. If you did tear your urethra, it of course will heal, but they usually would want to insert a catheter for the duration of the healing in order to try and prevent the most serious complication which is stricture formation (due to scarring). Unfortunately, having the catheter in place for 2-3 weeks was the worst part of the whole ordeal. My medical care was at Stanford University Hospital, maybe they were excessively careful. I hope your injury is much milder, and heals just fine without any additional intervention.


----------



## Jnahary (6 mo ago)

Dopaminer_09 said:


> Hey. Sorry to hear about that injury. It was really gnarly for me. At the risk of unsettling you, I'll let you know what I learned from the experience. Did they do a retrograde urethrogram in the emergency room? That's the test that can definitively say whether you injured your urethra. If you did tear your urethra, it of course will heal, but they usually would want to insert a catheter for the duration of the healing in order to try and prevent the most serious complication which is stricture formation (due to scarring). Unfortunately, having the catheter in place for 2-3 weeks was the worst part of the whole ordeal. My medical care was at Stanford University Hospital, maybe they were excessively careful. I hope your injury is much milder, and heals just fine without any additional intervention.


Thanks man. Your injury did not sound pleasant at all. I hope you healed okay. To be honest, the medical service in the UK is not great unless you arrive with blood pouring out of your neck, they won't take you seriously. The specialist that saw me was quite young and did not fill me with confidence. He actually did phone me while I was driving home (3.5 hour drive) and asked me to come in the next day to see his colleague as he wanted a 2nd opinion. To which I couldn't have made it. I am going to deal with it here in London and if necessary, go private. How did they carry out the retrograde test?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Ouch, I feel for you fella's.... dad pun intended...

Now I have pulzerised my junk several times over the years. Not as badly as yours but I'll share the worst 2 for comedy reasons.

Sprinting off the line for the start of a dh run I clip a root with the pedal at max speed. That shoots me forward my nuts smashing onto the top tube. The crash doesnt end there, it was one of the those ungainly slow crashes where you ride the stem in and uncontrolled weight over center crashes for an unfeasible long time before actually crashing. All the time I could feel my nuts getting pulverized top tube.

Man that Hurt! My nuts were swollen for well over a month and I had a hematoma in there for at least 6 months. 

Next time, I'm racing an xc race and hit a pointy stump, I fly over the bars and manage somehow to land exactly on that stump junk first. I'm subjected to a searing pain on my "meat" this time the 2 veg are safe.

I get up jump back on the bike and win the race! Time to inspect the old fella. I see some blood in my dick pants. I head home jump in the shower to clean the mess up and discover a gash in the shaft of about an inch long. 

I decide that too big to just let it fester so go to the emergency room. Tell them I have a penis gash. Well the amount of second opinions doctors I had to show was ridiculous. I'm sure the doctor just rushed out the back and told all his doctor mates to come look at the cock gash.

What was even more embarrassing was that my junk had gone into tortoise mode like after you jump into cold water and shrunk to an unfeasible small size. I has to stretch the pork sword out each time a doctor or nurse came in to show em the gash. 

A few stitches later and I was ribbed for extra please for a few months before the scaring dissappeared.

I thought I'd done a self vasectomy, by pulzerised my junk that hard many times over the years. That was before I had kids. Time to make kids came along and wondered I the water works would work. To my surprise it worked first time, everytime.


----------



## Crayefish (Apr 4, 2021)

Gotta have balls to post that...


----------



## Jnahary (6 mo ago)

plummet said:


> Ouch, I feel for you fella's.... dad pun intended...
> 
> Now I have pulzerised my junk several times over the years. Not as badly as yours but I'll share the worst 2 for comedy reasons.
> 
> ...


Encouraging words as I have one kid at the moment and want more.... Funny as it happened at exactly the same time my wife had a miscarriage... 7 weeks in so early stages... But it still lays the pressure on me..... Still haven't told her about this crash and hope I won't have to 

Hilarious story tho, it did make me laugh... Only because how you described it! Though that did sound brutal mate... Glad to hear it still Works though! I hope you are cranking it down a notch or two now you have kids.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Jnahary said:


> Encouraging words as I have one kid at the moment and want more.... Funny as it happened at exactly the same time my wife had a miscarriage... 7 weeks in so early stages... But it still lays the pressure on me..... Still haven't told her about this crash and hope I won't have to
> 
> Hilarious story tho, it did make me laugh... Only because how you described it! Though that did sound brutal mate... Glad to hear it still Works though! I hope you are cranking it down a notch or two now you have kids.


Well, that was a while ago now. The waterworks worked sufficiently to create 3 kids. I will be honest, I was worried that they wouldn't work as I had terrorized that area for years both with blunt trauma and with many many many cock numbing pedal miles. 


My youngest is 14 now and I'm having to step the F up to keep up with the little buggar!


----------



## Jnahary (6 mo ago)

plummet said:


> Well, that was a while ago now. The waterworks worked sufficiently to create 3 kids. I will be honest, I was worried that they wouldn't work as I had terrorized that area for years both with blunt trauma and with many many many cock numbing pedal miles.
> 
> 
> My youngest is 14 now and I'm having to step the F up to keep up with the little buggar!


 Hilarious!


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

I think we are all collectively wincing at the OP's injuries. Its nice that we can all unite in well wishes for a speedy recovery in such a divided world.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

My balls have retreated into my pelvis after reading this....they're safe for now.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

TylerVernon said:


> My balls have retreated into my pelvis after reading this....they're safe for now.


Sounds like some of my friends after marriage.


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

Were you guys wearing a chamois when this happened? I too have had the displeasure of landing between the rear tire and the frame. I always wear a chamois and that managed to keep all my bits from really getting sucked in. I walked away with just a bunch of friction burn on my sack and some blood in my chamois. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

They inject contrast into your urethra to fill it all the way to the bladder neck and then look under X-ray to see if there is any leakage out of the urethra through any tear. If you had an injury with already a few days of healing, it’s possible it might now show.



Jnahary said:


> Thanks man. Your injury did not sound pleasant at all. I hope you healed okay. To be honest, the medical service in the UK is not great unless you arrive with blood pouring out of your neck, they won't take you seriously. The specialist that saw me was quite young and did not fill me with confidence. He actually did phone me while I was driving home (3.5 hour drive) and asked me to come in the next day to see his colleague as he wanted a 2nd opinion. To which I couldn't have made it. I am going to deal with it here in London and if necessary, go private. How did they carry out the retrograde test?


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Oct 23, 2009)

I was wearing bike shorts over a chamois.



austink26 said:


> Were you guys wearing a chamois when this happened? I too have had the displeasure of landing between the rear tire and the frame. I always wear a chamois and that managed to keep all my bits from really getting sucked in. I walked away with just a bunch of friction burn on my sack and some blood in my chamois.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

Man... get better! I couldn't get through the entire post but got the gist. The worst that happened to me was going completely numb down there. That was really scary.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I will say there has been a few times where I had to check cause I swear I had ripped it all off.......thankfully no and I live for another day!
I did have some seat issues but found a few that helps me, as I got older!


----------

